# Photographer threatening me for a job?



## annewilco (Nov 6, 2011)

I used to take photos for fun, but now I work for a business that designs birth announcements, holiday cards, and the like. My company will periodically hire photographers to do contract work for us via Craigslist and I forward those to my manager. 

I got a call from a photographer who had heard about us and I explained the position, but as I told him that the best way to contact the hiring manager was through email, he shut me down. Apparently he doesn't do email, doesn't have a resume, won't give a list of his equipment, doesn't give away his work to strangers (we typically ask for a link of sample work). I get calls all the time from photographers concerned about Craigslist scams and try to verify our company - which is fine - but this was not a mere case of paranoia. He only wanted to speak directly with the hiring manager (who is not in my office) and see her in-person to show his portfolio. (I used to work in an art gallery, so I'm used to fine art photographers marching up to me with portfolios as well...) I tried to take his name and number so I could pass it along, but he no longer wanted to speak to me because, as he put it, "we got off on the wrong foot". 

Professional photographers: is it unreasonable to ask for a list of camera equipment and a link to your website?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know if it's any of your business what equipment I use, but I do think asking to see an example of my work is reasonable.  

As far as his anti-web, anti-link, and anti-attitude, I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Sounds like it's not a person I would want to be in a business relationship with.


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 6, 2011)

I would ask for a digital file portfolio and a link to some of his/her other work.  Once you have the files you can look at the properties etc. to see what it was shot with, or bring it into the conversation as "what lens did you use for this shot" looks like a nice range etc. and dig a little information out.  But as far as your question , it is not unreasonable.  But keep in mind that it is all about the tools and how they are used in any craft.  If the D100/D200/D300 etc. is getting the job done why would I need the latest and greatest.   
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2011)

Except for a very few specialized cases (medical, forensic) the equipment doesn't matter; why are you interested (I'm curious - doesn't matter).  As far as this fellow goes though, walk away!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 6, 2011)

Considering the kind of scams on craigslist, I understand this guy. Sorry. I'm not even sure I could take an ad there very seriously.

As far as the list of equipment, I don't get YOU. Are you buying photos or gear? Not one client has ever asked me what kind of gear I had/have... They look at my portfolio and they either like what they see or they don't.


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 6, 2011)

If he doesn't do email, doesn't have a resume, and won't give you samples, how does he expect to get a job?  The equipment thing is neither here nor there, I don't think there's anything wrong with asking.  Everything about this guy would've made me hang up on him.


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2011)

I hate it when we only get one side of the story.



> Photographer threatening me for a job?


I missed that part in your side of the story. :scratch:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 6, 2011)

So how is he threatening you for a job?  If you are the middle man that does the screening before it goes to your manager then why are you getting all worked up with this guy? If he doesn't have anything to show you then he doesn't deserve the right to go any further than hearing a "sorry we're not interested at this time"  The type of gear he may or may not own is pointless, you're not looking to hire gear.  Kick this one off the island and stop sweating it.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 7, 2011)

If you asked me for all that information I would think you may be targeting me for theft TBH.  Of course you are looking for photographers on craigslist and I am pretty sure you will not find a pro looking for work there.


----------



## fotoshooter (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't understand the threatening part but some companies will need to know what equipment you have because the kind of photography they do would require you to have certain lens for example. The company I work for requires you to have at least a 200mm f/2.8 lens. 300mm f/2.8 is preferred. If you were to show up with say a Nikon D3 with 18-70mm you would not get the job..


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, we got off on the wrong foot 




Kidding, I see nothing wrong with your request. You live in the capitol of strangeness, people are weird. Photographers are people too


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 7, 2011)

I understand where this guy is coming from. Nearly every interview I've had has been in person, but I have been asked for links to my work beforehand. I can see where he may be a little frustrating, but how is he threatening you?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 7, 2011)

If the person is looking for work as a photographer and is advertising him/herself as a photographer then having a web site is not out of the question, it is simply the internet age portfolio for the majority of photographers.  When I am looking for new clients I point them to my web site.  There are too many people out there that are advertising themselves as photographers but don't have the images to prove it.


----------



## bennielou (Nov 7, 2011)

Just go to the next photographer on the list.  While some people gaurd pricing and sometimes equipment, it's certainly not unreasonable to ask for work samples.


----------



## nickzou (Nov 7, 2011)

So wait? Employer's shouldn't be asking you about equipment? So I don't have to tell them that I have a camera with the green dot of shame? Great! I was planning to upgrade to the D800 when it came out but really I'm very satisfied with my D7k (other than the buffer). This is good news to me!

So what happens when a photographer shows up with a Canon Powershot? Or a D40? Should they be able to draw the line somewhere? If so, where?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 7, 2011)

Shoot! So I don't need to upgrade my equipment after all?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 7, 2011)

nickzou said:


> So wait? Employer's shouldn't be asking you about equipment? So I don't have to tell them that I have a camera with the green dot of shame? Great! I was planning to upgrade to the D800 when it came out but really I'm very satisfied with my D7k (other than the buffer). This is good news to me!
> 
> So what happens when a photographer shows up with a Canon Powershot? Or a D40? Should they be able to draw the line somewhere? If so, where?


If you can produce better results with your D7000 than I can with my D700, what difference does it make?  As far as your Canon Powershot, I won't entertain that option, but, again, if you can produce quality results with a D40, again, what difference does it make?

The line that should be drawn is in regards to quality of results.  Nowhere else.  In any case, lighting is much more important than the camera body being used.  Any camera, including cell phone cameras can produce extraordinary results with proper lighting.  If you do a quick search, you can find some incredible shots with an I-phone...Yes, they had tens of thousands of dollars in lighting gear, but the shots are great.  It's not as one dimensional as you think it is.  Lighting, and the skill in which it is used, is much more important than the size of the sensor or the max aperture of the lens being used.

Just my .02


----------



## bennielou (Nov 8, 2011)

I think too much emphasis is sometimes put on equipment.  SOMETIMES.

Sometimes it's vital.  For instance, are you using the photo for the web or a billboard on the side of the freeway?  Huge difference.

If it is the typical everyday stuff, and it's not going to be enlarged over 8x10 full res, then it's pretty much the same.  That where, in my experience, you begin to see the breakdowns.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 8, 2011)

I wouldn't hire any of you if you're shooting product photography with a Canon S series point and shoot, a sheet, and a home depot work light.


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2011)

I think a lot of places ask for or have criteria on what equipment you have to use in the photography line because of all the weekend warriors. As a person employing a professional photographer you want to make sure you are employing a professional, likely to have insurance, damages cover - paying their taxes - expected work ethos - skills etc... and one way of weeding out a lot of people who bought a DSLR and a lens and do a bit here and there is to restrict the gear. 

By stipulating that equipment must be over a certain level/value it at least helps to sift out those who are less likely to be professionals earlier in the selection process. 

As photographers of course we can jump up and down and start on the "Its the photographer not the gear that matters" argument and go blue in the face with it - buut then again the same people that jump up and down for that are also highly likely to start screaming at anyone who enters with a "Rebel" out to "do a wedding" that they don't have the right gear


----------



## bennielou (Nov 8, 2011)

Overread said:


> I think a lot of places ask for or have criteria on what equipment you have to use in the photography line because of all the weekend warriors. As a person employing a professional photographer you want to make sure you are employing a professional, likely to have insurance, damages cover - paying their taxes - expected work ethos - skills etc... and one way of weeding out a lot of people who bought a DSLR and a lens and do a bit here and there is to restrict the gear.
> 
> By stipulating that equipment must be over a certain level/value it at least helps to sift out those who are less likely to be professionals earlier in the selection process.
> 
> As photographers of course we can jump up and down and start on the "Its the photographer not the gear that matters" argument and go blue in the face with it - buut then again the same people that jump up and down for that are also highly likely to start screaming at anyone who enters with a "Rebel" out to "do a wedding" that they don't have the right gear



Totally agree.  Sometimes it DOES matter, and that's why sometimes circumstances dictate the needed base equipment.


----------



## raider (Nov 20, 2011)

craigslist?!


----------



## Tony S (Nov 20, 2011)

So if someone looking for work begins to question what you are asking for I don't understand why the call got as far as him cutting it off, that should have been you doing the cutting off. As someone doing the hiring or passing on the info for those doing the hiring you hold the strings to that puppet, if it won't dance there are others out there that will.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 18, 2011)

The person doesn't sound to professional. I wouldn't want to be doing work with him.


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 18, 2011)

Craigslist <<< there's you're whole problem. It's the place where you go to find a broken TV for free sitting on a curb or a wedding photographer who will shoot all day for $50 and some beer.


----------



## Robert_Maxey (Dec 29, 2011)

annewilco said:


> I used to take photos for fun, but now I work for a business that designs birth announcements, holiday cards, and the like. My company will periodically hire photographers to do contract work for us via Craigslist and I forward those to my manager.
> 
> I got a call from a photographer who had heard about us and I explained the position, but as I told him that the best way to contact the hiring manager was through email, he shut me down. Apparently he doesn't do email, doesn't have a resume, won't give a list of his equipment, doesn't give away his work to strangers (we typically ask for a link of sample work). I get calls all the time from photographers concerned about Craigslist scams and try to verify our company - which is fine - but this was not a mere case of paranoia. He only wanted to speak directly with the hiring manager (who is not in my office) and see her in-person to show his portfolio. (I used to work in an art gallery, so I'm used to fine art photographers marching up to me with portfolios as well...) I tried to take his name and number so I could pass it along, but he no longer wanted to speak to me because, as he put it, "we got off on the wrong foot".
> 
> Professional photographers: is it unreasonable to ask for a list of camera equipment and a link to your website?



What a tough question. I suppose it is ok to ask, but what I use is unfamiliar to many if not most people these days. My fear is they will see that I do not use Cannon or Nikon and they will make their hiring decision based upon something they do not know about or have ever seen. Some people (assumption here) likely think pros must use Nikon, for example, and therefore, this ****er (Me, Bob) uses some old piece of crap called a Kodak Master, so let's avoid that guy. 

Or what if I show up sporting a Crown Graphic and you have a 1930 press photographer flash back, thinking in order to create great pictures, you must use modern cameras?

To me equipment is often secondary. The client wants great images and truly great images can come from "outdated" equipment. 

I think that before telling people what I use, it is important they understand that what I use are some of the best cameras ever made. They are film cameras, and therefore scanning is required if the customer wants digital. Perhaps we worry a bit too much about things like camera brands and we should worry more about the final result. 

As for the web site, perhaps it is a good thing to have. People want and expect to see you on the web and sometimes, (assumption) they conclude that you are not really in the game unless you have a web site. My last photo boss owned a family business that went back to 1890 and chances are, we would have not had a web site. We were always booked solid and never without work, but we also had a serious reputation at the time and that is also worth considering.


----------



## Robert_Maxey (Dec 29, 2011)

xposurepro said:


> Craigslist <<< there's you're whole problem. It's the place where you go to find a broken TV for free sitting on a curb or a wedding photographer who will shoot all day for $50 and some beer.



It is also where you go to find all of your stuff that was stolen a week or so ago. I am still trying to find my custom made Oldsmobile 442 heads and manifolds so I have something to do with those 8 carbs.


----------



## Robert_Maxey (Dec 29, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> I wouldn't hire any of you if you're shooting product photography with a Canon S series point and shoot, a sheet, and a home depot work light.



I agree. I also think there are far too many "po-fessiionals" out there that are told their work is fantastic so they turn pro. 

Or perhaps I am just jaded, bitter, and sour. Yup, that's it, so ignore me. 

By the way, we often used free Eastman Kodak fabric backgrounds, a basic set of spun aluminum reflectors on wood stands, and a 4 x 5 Polaroid copy camera to shoot some product photographs.


----------



## DannyD (Dec 30, 2011)

> Professional photographers: is it unreasonable to ask for a list of camera equipment and a link to your website?



I'm european, so it may different somewhere else. Here's my opinion : 

About the website or sample Work :

I think we live in the Internet Generation. A photographer with no website in 2012 sounds like a doctor without a phone number ! Maybe the photographer you contacted was an old guy with no knowledge in Internet. 

About the equipment :

There are two possibilities : People are asking if you have a lot of material for technical reasons (ie : Studio flash lights for wall plugs needed, etc...). Sometimes, people ask if you use a flash light for babies just because they believe that flash lights can make the baby blind (I already heard this more than once). 

I don't think that questions about the equipment are pointless. In France and Belgium, there is only two steps to be a "professionnal photographer". Buy the camera, pay the taxes and there you go, you can pretend to be a profesionnal photographer even if you ignore the difference between focal length and aperture... Several "Faux-Tographes" (which is a word play betweeen phonies and photographers) have marvellous websites with tons of crappy pictures online


----------

